

Ask HN: What would you do with 6 months out? - pattle

I find that I have a lot of ideas and things I want to do but the fact is that its hard to find the time to do them.  I often think if money wasn't an issue I'd love to have a 6 month break.<p>Does anyone one else think this?  What would you do with 6 months out?  Chances are you could create something awesome.
======
daliusd
It is not that hard to find time for something. 6 months will not change
anything most probably because at first you must have something to work on.
While I wouldn't mind 6 months: I could walk around the town, talk with people
about their life and problems, maybe it will take less than 6 months to find
out some cool problems (actually one is enough) to solve so I would have some
time to solve those problems.

------
daneel
Ugh, been contemplating the same question for a few months now. I want to do
this so bad I can taste it, but the fact is, I don't have any ideas on how to
spend the time yet...

